# Passenger seat Problems



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

My passenger seat is stuck. It won't move forward or backwards. The upright part will still move forward though. I've looked and the mechanism in the front to release it is functioning correctly. It almost feels like it is being obstructed by something, but I can't see anything that could be causing it. Any ideas????


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i know when that happened to mine, i had a quarter stuck in it.. take out the four bolts and remove the seat.. you will get a better look then


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea happened to me all the time. Ive had to do it like 5 times. I usually had to get a long flat head screwdriver, and hammer the change out of the rail. It might be hard to see where it is jammed up, but keep looking you will see it.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i know when that happened to mine, i had a quarter stuck in it.. take out the four bolts and remove the seat.. you will get a better look then



Too funny, but knowing me, probably the case. I started to take it out tonight to see if I could figure it out, but the darkness beat me and had to quit. I'll try it in the morning. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

My driver seat will only let me go up about halfway and then it stops. My initial thought was that there was change stuck in there. I couldn't see it though so I just gave up. No big deal since I usually have it to the very last setting anyway.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Ha, my problem was a penny. And man, was it wedged in there. (driver's seat)

I had to take the whole seat out.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> i know when that happened to mine, i had a quarter stuck in it.. take out the four bolts and remove the seat.. you will get a better look then


Yup...it's happened to me at least 3 times, on both seats,
and it's ALWAYS been loose change.


----------



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

matcapir said:


> My passenger seat is stuck. It won't move forward or backwards. The upright part will still move forward though. I've looked and the mechanism in the front to release it is functioning correctly. It almost feels like it is being obstructed by something, but I can't see anything that could be causing it. Any ideas????


Happenend to me too, there were 2 pennies.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

I must be a high roller......2 quarters and 2 nickels. Still trying to get that last nickel out!!! The seat is moving though!!! You guys once again are the best!!! I also took out my center console to see if I can hardwire an inverter into it so the outlet will come out where the rear ashtray was. I'll let you know how it goes. The air bag mechanism behind the E-brake might inhibit it though.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

just a thought on the inverter, why not ahve the inverter a seat and run the wires for the outlet under the carpet and center console and put the plug anywhere you want it.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wait, what are those wires underneath the passenger and driver seats? I don't get what they are for?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Wait, what are those wires underneath the passenger and driver seats? I don't get what they are for?


I thought they were just relays for the mechanisms that release the seat to move?? 

Your talking about the ones by the doors that you see if you take the plastic panels off the side of the seats??


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, same thing happened to me too, it was a penny. It p*$$'d me off until I decided to take the seat off and take a look at it and sure enough there was a penny jammed in it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

wildmane said:


> Wait, what are those wires underneath the passenger and driver seats? I don't get what they are for?


I think they are the sealt belt sensors. The ones that trun your lil seatbelt light in your cluster on and off.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

They need to make something that keeps coins from falling down there, about 6 months ago my seat wouldn't move. Pulled the seat out, turned it upside down and a buck twenty five fell out. Five quarters!! I wish I had that kinda luck at the casino!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

After about the 4th time of having to remove the seats and chissle out change. I made a new car rule. Anybody who rode in my car had to remove all change from their pockets and put it in the armrest pocket. MOst of them forgott they had the change in there, so I always came up.....lol Great for beer and lunch money.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Ah thanks Nos. 

Alright, let's see people's change numbers.. 

1.25 seems to be the highest rollin... while I think I am the lowest, with one penny :thumbdwn:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> After about the 4th time of having to remove the seats and chissle out change. I made a new car rule. Anybody who rode in my car had to remove all change from their pockets and put it in the armrest pocket. MOst of them forgott they had the change in there, so I always came up.....lol Great for beer and lunch money.


beer money, NICE!!!!


----------

